# Teuto Riesenbeck/Rheine



## Jonas909 (9. März 2015)

Hallo, 
ich komme aus Rheine und such noch Leute die bock auf kleinere touren in der Umgebung haben. Das Wetter spielt bei mir keine größere Rolle. Bin nur durch meinen Beruf nicht sehr flexibel. 
Ich fahr seit ca. nem Jahr MTB und bin 25 Jahre alt. 

MfG Jojo


----------



## imfluss (7. April 2015)

Hi,

schau mal rein ob das was für Dich ist :

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15277


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

